# The Flashlight Collection of Deputy T.



## Deputy T. (Jul 19, 2009)

January 2010
*
Back Row*
*Maglite 1C* Cut Down Job by Mirage_Man. ROP High, Kaidomain SMO, 2 AW IMR 16340
*Maglite 2C* ROP Low, Kaidomain MOP, 2 AW Protected 18500;
*Maglite 3C* Malkoff SSC P4, 3 Duracell C-cell;
*Maglite 4C* Terralux TLE-6EX
*Maglite 5C* Reflectalite GH-24, 5 Eneloop AA;
*Maglite 6C* ROP High, Kaidomain MOP, 6 Eneloop AA (Accupower Batteries Ordered);
*Maglite 6D* Terralux TLE-300M, 6 Duracell D-cells;
*Maglite 4D* Stock...great for reminding me how bright my lights really are;
*Maglite 3D* Mag85, FiveMega Bifocal Reflector, FiveMega Stainless Steel Bi-Pin Slug; Mdocod 9AA>3D adapter, 8 Duracell Precharged AA + 1 lighthound.com AA spacer;
*Maglite 3D MagLED Rebel* Stock;
*Maglite 2D* ROP High, Kaidomain SMO Reflector, Mdocod 6AA>2D adapter, 6 Eneloop AA,
*Maglite MiniMag MagLED 2AA Rebel* Rebel module changed to single mode 2D module;
*Maglite MiniMag 2AA* Stock...as with the 4C, great for keeping things in perspective;

*Front Row*
*Surefire E1b* Incan Head, E2e Clip, Lumens Factory EO-E1A,
*Surefire E2e* Anti-roll Hex Filed Off, E1b Clip (No sporting an LX2 Clip), Lumens Factory IMR-E2, 2 AW IMR16340;
*FiveMega 1x16340* Surefire G2 Bezel w/flashlightlens.com ULC, Nailbender Low Power Special 3-Mode XPG R4 Drop In, 1 Titanium CR123, Surefire Z59 Tail Cap, Surefire Lanyard;
*FiveMega 1x18500* Surefire G2 Bezel w/flashlightlens.com Hardcoat acrylic, Lumens Factory EO-4, 1 AW Protected 18500, Surefire Z41 Tail Cap;
*FiveMega 1x18650* Surefire Z44 Bezel, Nailbender P7 Warm Tint Drop In, 2 Titanium CR123, Surefire Z49 Tail Cap;
*FiveMega 2x18500* Surefire Z44 Bezel (Now with Surfire Z32 Bezel), Lumens Factory EO-9, 2 AW 18500, Surefire Z41 Tail Cap;
*FiveMega 2x18650* Surefire KT-2 Turbo Head, Lumens Factory IMR-M3T, 2 AW IMR18650, Surefire Z44 Tail Cap;
*Malkoff MD2* Malkoff M60, Two Stage Retainer Ring;
*Fenix TK30*
*Fenix TK12*
*Fenix PD10*
*Nitecore D20*
*Nitecore EX10*
*Nitecore EZCR2*

*Front and Center
T.O.P. Stryker*

*Not Pictured
Surefire E1e-Blk *EO-E1R; AW IMR-16340, E1e Clip
*4Sevens Quark Mini Cr2
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Warm White
* 
July 2009


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 19, 2009)

I gotta hand it to you, your light is way longer than my light. You da man!


----------



## gswitter (Jul 19, 2009)

Deputy T. said:


> *1C Mag ROP High*


What's powering that?


----------



## Big_Ed (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 19, 2009)

gswitter said:


> What's powering that?


Im thinking 2 IMR16340's with a short spring.


----------



## Deputy T. (Jul 19, 2009)

The 1C is two IMR-16340. The spring is stock length, but upside down with the last coil curled in ward.


----------



## Deputy T. (Jul 19, 2009)

I plan on making my Five Mega collection complete with a 2 x 18650 body, KT1-BK turbo head, and Lumens Factory IMR-M3T. Its a lot to save up for though. Crossing my fingers that I can find a used turbo head and save there.


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice collection, man. Those pictures are gonna make me buy new C's for my Mag...and then a new drop-in...and then...yeah, lol...this site is sometimes unkind to the wallet.


----------

